# oxy/acetylene help



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

So im looking to buy some torches for myself, been on ebay and seen a bunch of different types. Whats a quality brand for torches? What am I looking for when buying? Id hate to invest in a cheap model or get a torch that doesnt really apply to my plumbing needs. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks guys


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've got a few victor sets. No complaints. 



voltatab said:


> So im looking to buy some torches for myself, been on ebay and seen a bunch of different types. Whats a quality brand for torches? What am I looking for when buying? Id hate to invest in a cheap model or get a torch that doesnt really apply to my plumbing needs. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> I've got a few victor sets. No complaints.


Ditto, thats all I ever used and have had no problems either.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

I've got a victor set up at the shop but I carry on the truck a turbotorch and two mc tanks

Hardly ever use the victor set up.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I've got Victor oxy-acet sets, Turbotorch acetylene torches galore from #2 pencil-tips to swirl-tips. I even have a Bernz-O-Matic self igniting propane/Mapp torch that a customer gave me about 15 yrs ago. Surprisingly it has been a great torch. Hardly ever soldered with it (but I have in a pinch) and would never consider brazing with it but it's worked like a charm and I always use it to soften poly pipe for insert fittings or pre-warming anything that a real torch needs to step in on.
I also have Lenox and Turbotorch self-igniting propane/mapp tips in a couple of sizes. Both brands are very reliable.
My Presto-lites are all up on the shelf and haven't been used in quite some time.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have Victor and old Airco torches. Smith is also a good brand.






Paul


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

so i guess ill get one of these victor kits on ebay then.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=ox....l1313&_odkw=Acetylene+Torch+victor&_osacat=0

thanks


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Victor, Marquette, Esab


----------

